# Ball Pythons > BP Husbandry > Advanced BP Husbandry >  How would you know if your snakes has mites?

## amgbabyboi

How would you know if your snake has mites?

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Your snake would soak in it's water bowl and you would see black little specks in the water and on the snake's body near the heat pits and the eyes.  The mites look like little black flakes of pepper.

----------

PitOnTheProwl (01-22-2011),_shescountry89_ (01-27-2011)

----------


## TheWinWizard

Handle the snake, you'll see them on your hands.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Handle the snake, you'll see them on your hands.


Not always if the infestation is not severe enough you will not.

To the op

Check the water dish fir poppy seed looking bugs in the water.

Replace your substrate to paper towel they will show if there are any.

Check your snake and pay attention to the eye sockets they are often more visible there.

A good thing to do when getting a new snake is to pre-treat the enclosure while the animal is in quarantine.

----------


## amgbabyboi

> Not always if the infestation is not severe enough you will not.
> 
> To the op
> 
> Check the water dish fir poppy seed looking bugs in the water.
> 
> Replace your substrate to paper towel they will show if there are any.
> 
> Check your snake and pay attention to the eye sockets they are often more visible there.
> ...


Thanks guys! Very helpful.. How do you pre-treat the enclosure?  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## cinderbird

> Thanks guys! Very helpful.. How do you pre-treat the enclosure?


Get some prevent-a-mite. Follow the instructions on the can.  :Smile:

----------


## Pinoy Pythons

Prevent-a-mite usually do the trick. But prevention is better than cure. That's why good quarantine practices for newly acquired snakes is a must. Good luck kababayan.

----------


## amgbabyboi

> Prevent-a-mite usually do the trick. But prevention is better than cure. That's why good quarantine practices for newly acquired snakes is a must. Good luck kababayan.


Where are you from kababayan?  :Smile:

----------


## Johan

I just got a new ball and mites..
Anyways, i noticed the little bugger on my hand. I have worked in the horticulture business for several years and you quicly learn what mites look like. I quickly picked out more on my snake. You need good eyes, but yo can see em if you really look. My snake didnt show signs of using her water bowl, and I didnt notice them when I bought her. I actually looked too. They can be tricky buggers for sure  :Smile:

----------

